# Honda EU2000 burning oil



## fensterbaby (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a Honda EU2000 gas powered generator that is a little over a year old so in very good shape. It runs fine but recently it has started burning through oil like crazy.

I have to add oil about every 5 days.

It is used daily for about 12 hours.

What could be causing this?

No smoky exhaust or anything.

thnks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be a 2 year warranty on that unit.

If the oil is not leaking out it most likely means it needs a rebuild.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this 12 hours a day or 12 hours total running time?? 12 hours a day for a year is stretching things......I'd be checking oil level every few hours. 

Oil consumption with small engines is to be expected....that's why the OEM suggests to check engine oil level prior to starting the engine. If you only have to add oil every 5 days, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## fensterbaby (Jan 17, 2016)

no that's 10-12 hrs per day. I am off-grid in Alaska. Burning this much oil is not normal for the Honda. I can't see how it could need a rebuild so soon. Yes it gets a lot of use but these Hondas are work horses. They usually last 4-5 years. 

I wanted to eliminate leakage so the other night when I brought it inside (sub zero here at night) I put it on some newspapers. No oil in the morning except a tiny amount under the feet. So it seems not to be leaking.

Guess I will have to have it checked out next trip to town. Unfortunately that's an 8 hour drive.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Just a few thoughts....

That put it at having 3652.5-4383 hrs of run time on the engine and that would be at least 14600 hrs in 4 years. I very surprised the timing belt hasn't broken.

It is very possible that the engine is worn more than you think. Should do a leak down test to check the cylinder condition. Things like worn valve guides can let just extra oil pass that could contribute to the oil loss your having. 

And with the number hours your putting on that engine are you changing the oil once a week since is running more 50 hrs per week which is the usual oil change internals.

I have seen engines here that burns lots of oil and not even smoke, I contribute that to quality of today's oils. I had one last year that was burning a quart an hour and there was no smoke only the smell of burning oil.

It was mention about a 2 year warranty of the engine. I don't think that would apply here as this is considered commercial use which usually is only 90 days with most manufactures unless the engine is rated as a commercial engine.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

According to the manual, you should be changing oil every 10 days if running 10 hours a day. Adding oil between changes is not out of the ordinary for small engines. The big point is how much oil needs to be added. 

You put more hours on your Honda in a week than I do in two seasons of grass cutting with my mower.......:laugh:


----------

